# Scarf in Silk Cashmere (K) Free Pattern



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you to to Samson402 for her beautiful posting of this scarf last week. She had done a beautiful job of her FIRST lace project and I was so impressed, I asked her for the pattern so I could "copy cat" her beautiful work. She was even kind enough to email me the pattern! I love KPers!!

I knitted this scarf using size 4US needles. I used every bit of one skein of Lotus yarns Mimi 100% mink yarn.... 328 yards.

I purchased several skeins of the mink yarn when my LYS first started carrying it.... It has sat in my drawer just waiting for the right project.

The free pattern is here.....

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scarf-in-silk-cashmere-halsduk-i-silk-cashmere

Thanks, again Samson402 for the inspiration and for sending me the pattern!

This is a Birthday gift for my friend, Nancy. She is special to me and I feel as though I have something special to give her on her "day".


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Gorgeous! You do such beautiful work!


----------



## Ellilleen (Jun 14, 2013)

Beautiful. Amy, you always do fantastic things!


----------



## Ladyabelle (Jan 12, 2012)

What a lovely lace scarf. Thank you Amy for show and tell, and for Samson402 for your inspirational post too. I love the camaraderie and generosity of KP members. You are all so special.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gorgeous scarf and the yarn is delicious. I was going to order some mink from an on-line source and know I have the perfect pattern. Your work is perfect, as always....


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

I just saw this mink yarn at my lys and wondered what could be made. Now I know...thank you very much.


----------



## zasu (Mar 4, 2013)

Wonderful!!


----------



## TendaBrenda52 (Sep 25, 2013)

THAT IS A VERY PRETTY SCARF,I HOPE I'LL BE ABLE TO DO SOMETHING THAT PRETTY SOON. I WANT TO FIND A BABY PATTERN FOR MY NEW GREATGRANDNIECE SHE'S DUE AROUND THE 20TH OF MARCH THE GRANNY I STARTED WITH WAS NOT ENOUGH AND THE YARN WAS TOO HARD FOR A NEWBORN. WELL ANY WAY I THINK YOUR SCARF LOOKS VERY SOFT AND ELLAGANT NICE JOB!
:thumbup:


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful, AmyKnits.....just lovely. You matched the pattern perfectly to show off the yarn. Just lovely! Congratulations! Another Win!


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ahhh...I can almost feel its softness! Beautiful scarf!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Absolute perfection as usual Amy. I would love to be able to purchase some of this yarn and make it for church. Just beautiful. You use that wonderful talent of yours to spread joy and love to friends and family. Such a thoughtful person you are!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

It's beautiful.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty scarf beautiful yarn and work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Jolly good. Thanks to both of you .


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Very pretty and the yarn shows the pattern beautifully.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Beautiful work and thanks for the link


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful and a agree would make a great shawl as well. Very nice gift for your friend.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Very pretty. I used that yarn for some things at Christmas. Don't you love it?!


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful pattern and scarf. I always look for your work on KP.


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

"*It's bound to become a Timeless Treasure*."


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

I love that scarf!! Beautiful work


----------



## Ideas4All (Feb 13, 2014)

So very feminine, its gorgeous.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Your friend will be blown away with this breathtaking gift! I looks so yummy! Wish I could touch it. 
Awesome scarf!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Its a beautiful scarf but I can't afford to dish out that kind of money for yarn. What cheaper brand can you use?


----------



## samson402 (Dec 3, 2011)

It looks beautiful. I just love the mink yarn, I had to order more so I could make myself one, and the pattern was so easy. I don't know why I was so scared to try it. I ended up selling the grey one, a customer bought it for his wife and she loved it.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

It's gorgeous, Amy! I, too, received the pattern from Samson402 and am waiting for my mink yarn to arrive!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful scarf Amy, especially in mink yarn. I've knitted this pattern a few times, but never in mink! Wonderful idea.
 :thumbup:


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Your scarf is gorgeous, Amy.
I'm working on one now, using yarn I had in my stash.

I'll do it again in mink.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Gorgeous Amy. Lucky dear friend. As always lovely knitting.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Your scarf is beautiful, I love feather & fan lovely pattern to show off a beautiful yarn.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous and beautiful work as always!


----------



## saskgayle (Nov 19, 2013)

Beautiful ..lucky Nancy.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful scarf, Amy! :thumbup:


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Knitted to perfection!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Beautiful. I only wish we had some way of feeling that gorgeous mink scarf.


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Just gorgeous.


----------



## Soandsew4 (Sep 15, 2013)

Have been looking for the perfect gift for a very special person. This is it. I just ordered the yarn, can't wait. Thank you os much for posting.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Amy, you have knitted SO many beautiful things!
And this scarf is just VERY exceptional. Love the almost white yarn - it is just gorgeous!!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Gorgeous! Lovely work, beautiful scarf!


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely work. It's such a pretty pattern


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

It is beautiful.


----------



## Searley (Apr 4, 2012)

I try to avoid lace, but I think you might just have inspired me to have another go!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

It certainly is beautiful!!! And you, of course, did a wonderful job!!!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

its beautiful Amy. looks so soft and cozy.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Amy, this is beautiful. Would this yarn be suitable for a christening shawl?


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful. Must be heavenly to wear. I doubt I would take it off! Probably have to pry my cold fingers off.   !


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Very nice. I love it.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely will bookmark the pattern..beautiful scarf, Amy


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Lovely.


----------



## SABLE88 (Jun 25, 2012)

Excellent work, Amy!
How did you do the bind-off so that the scalloping effect looks the same as cast-on? I tried this pattern before, but was disappointed with my bind-off side.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

More beautiful work from you, Amy. Thank you for sharing both the link for the pattern and the photographs.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Gorgeous! And so well done!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing, AmyKnits!!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

As always, Amy, you make beautiful things.


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Great work Amy. It is beautiful. Would you mind taking a close up picture of the reverse side. I am always interested to see what the stitches look like on the "back".

Thanks.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Amy, it's beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful, thanks Amy miss seeing your work! :-D  :-D


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Amy, you are such a prolific knitter! And to think you work also. I spend a lot of time knitting, but am not a fast knitter. I admire your work and enjoy reading your posts. You are always so cheerful and encouraging. Thanks for being a part of KP.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you all for your lovely comments. 

To answer a few of your questions, the scarf measures 8"x56". 

If you don't have access to this yarn, you could use any fingering weight or lace weight yarn to knit this scarf.... Although it will not be the SAME, it will be similar.

I did nothing to alter the way the ends look... I KNOW that feather and fan has a different look on the CO and BO ends, but never thought about it when blocking this project as it doesn't really bother me. The ends of this scarf ARE very similar, but not exactly the same.

Thanks for all the kind words!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Amy that is so beautiful! you do such beautiful work.. and your right that pattern is perfect for that yarn.. it lets the yarn shine and is still a very pretty stitch pattern... I love this!! great job!


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

I have run out of adjectives to describe your work, so I will start repeating them: beautiful!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the additional pictures, Amy.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

For great deals on Mink yarn, go to http://www.minkyarn.com. If you get on their email list, you will be notified when they have a sale.


----------



## Catnip1948 (Aug 19, 2012)

This is gorgeous.. Beautifully knit and blocked. In the pattern, what does ks mean?


----------



## Soandsew4 (Sep 15, 2013)

debbieb said:


> For great deals on Mink yarn, go to http://www.minkyarn.com. If you get on their email list, you will be notified when they have a sale.


This link said the shop is unavailable. Any suggestions?


----------



## Faith2 one (Feb 20, 2014)

Beautifully done


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks Amy, all my questions have been answered. You are always so thorough.

Also, anyone looking for Lotus Mimi Mink yarn, WEBS has a very good price.

http://www.yarn.com/product/lotus-yarns-mimi-yarn/


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Carolt01 (Oct 29, 2013)

Amyknits, your work is always beautiful. This scarf is exceptionally so! You were able to knit this is just one week? You have SUPER-talent, that's for certain.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh my!! That scarf looks like you could curl up in it. That's the type of yarn I could do "touch-feelly" on. Beautiful work!!


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Sorry, I think the period at the end of the sentence was a problem.

http://www.minkyarn.com


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

That looks so snuggly


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Amy another beauty!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Your scarf is very feminine and done to perfection.

Thanks for the pattern and the input on the yarn.
How's your spinning coming along?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I just tried the website and it says it is currently unavailable....hum..


debbieb said:


> For great deals on Mink yarn, go to http://www.minkyarn.com. If you get on their email list, you will be notified when they have a sale.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Webs also has it and it's discountable!


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

That is so precious Amyknits. By the way, I want to take this opportunity, to thank you for your advice on blocking my shawl knitted for a special friend, 100% merino wool. It came out beautifully...I will post it soon. Thank you very much.


----------



## Toby (Aug 8, 2011)

I first came across mink yarn when I ordered some cashmere yarn from Suntek. It is actually mostly cashmere with a small proportion of mink. The yarn is wonderful to work with and is incredibly soft and warm. I made the Omelet shawl with it several years ago and was happy with the results.


----------



## Soandsew4 (Sep 15, 2013)

Toby said:


> I first came across mink yarn when I ordered some cashmere yarn from Suntek. It is actually mostly cashmere with a small proportion of mink. The yarn is wonderful to work with and is incredibly soft and warm. I made the Omelet shawl with it several years ago and was happy with the results.


Beautiful and amazing.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Lovely work and thank you for the tip about the yarn.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

As always, this is beautifully knit. It also shows off that gorgeous yarn beautifully. Amy, does using one skein make it long enough to double, wrap around and pull both ends through the loop?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

debbieb said:


> Sorry, I think the period at the end of the sentence was a problem.
> 
> http://www.minkyarn.com


Thanks for posting the web site. I just ordered some of their sale mink and silk.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Beautiful and it looks soft. However, knitting can certainly be an expensive hobby.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Your friend is a very lucky lady! The scarf is gorgeous and I am sure she will be so happy to wear it. I ordered mink yarn from minkyarn.com and had my order in 2 days!! I am loving working with the yarn which is 90% mink and 10% silk. I am also making a feather and fan pattern scarf for my wonderful DIL. One skein makes a lovely scarf.

minkyarn.com raises their own mink and they brush/comb them twice a year to get the mink down. The animals are treated very well.

Thank you amyknits for sharing your photos! Your work is always perfection! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern link. What a beautiful scarf.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Lovely lace scarf! ;0)


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful Amy! I see you have "moved up in the world" - from socks to scarves....lol!


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

A beautiful scarf and yarn was perfect for it! That friend will be VERY pleased!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

pretty


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautifully knitted scarf Amy, Looks adorably soft


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

That is indeed a very special present Amy. Your friend is sure to feel very loved when she receives it.
Ellie


----------



## cajunq (Jan 3, 2014)

Did you use just one skein for this beautiful scarf of yours?

If not, how many ? I don't mind splurging once in awhile when the garment doesn't take many skeins to make. Once again, beautiful scarf and thanks for the pattern.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

looks beautiful!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Gorgeous scarf! You do beautiful work.


----------



## eclizbe (Sep 5, 2013)

You always create such beautiful things. You must have been knitting all your life!


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Lovely and delicate! Nice work.


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Lovely :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Looks sooooo soft!


----------



## Margit (Mar 28, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Thank you to to Samson402 for her beautiful posting of this scarf last week. She had done a beautiful job of her FIRST lace project and I was so impressed, I asked her for the pattern so I could "copy cat" her beautiful work. She was even kind enough to email me the pattern! I love KPers!!
> 
> I knitted this scarf using size 4US needles. I used every bit of one skein of Lotus yarns Mimi 100% mink yarn.... 328 yards.
> 
> ...


Beautiful!!! Just checked out the pattern and was confused with the very first stitch being KS. Could not find it listed on u-tube either. Is the first stitch just knitting through the back loop???


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

That is so beautiful! I too got the pattern and bought some Mimi's mink yarn from Webs in Cask & Cleaver...I can't wait to start it. The yarn came yesterday and it is just gorgeous.


----------



## cajunq (Jan 3, 2014)

Look under the abbreviations at ks and then look where it says cast on 60 sts. Where it says ks,k2... It means knit selvedge like she says in the abbre. Every row will start w/ knit slevedge like she explains. (and end each row that way also) Hope I helped


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

The lace shows beautifully in that yarn. Your workmanship is exquisite. Indeed, a special gift for a special friend.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

A beautiful scarf!


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Very pretty delicate scarf! Mink sounds interesting so I will have to check it out the next time I am in a yarn store.


----------



## mimaw Dee (Jun 13, 2013)

Very pretty..


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Um...I'm afraid to ask, maybe I don't really want to know, but does anyone know how this mink fur is obtained?


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

kathycam said:


> Um...I'm afraid to ask, maybe I don't really want to know, but does anyone know how this mink fur is obtained?


I'm good. I just read that the fur is obtained by brushing the minks for their down, twice a year.

I had visions of those poor dead animals, draped around the necks of most of the women in church when I was small. I have 2 mink hats, (inherited) that I wouldn't think of wearing, due to the nightmares caused by the poor dead church minks.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Amy--Could you please give a more clear explanation of the ks, (knit selvedge) procedure in this pattern. I just can't make sense of it....Thanks for your pictures and pattern link!


----------



## SuellenS (Aug 27, 2013)

Beautiful! Samson402 kindly sent me the pattern, too. I'm starting it today! I hope I can come close to such beautiful work as the two of you have done.


----------



## Margit (Mar 28, 2013)

cajunq said:


> Look under the abbreviations at ks and then look where it says cast on 60 sts. Where it says ks,k2... It means knit selvedge like she says in the abbre. Every row will start w/ knit slevedge like she explains. (and end each row that way also) Hope I helped


Thanks for the reply, yes this morning things were a little more clear. I was tryng to slip the first stitch as to purl and then turn, did not make sense, but now I see to knit thru the back loop on the first stitch and on the last stitch to slip as if to purl, THEN turn........


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

It's beautiful, Amy, but what is the gorgeous cabled sweater or poncho under it? I love it and would like to see it please? I assume you made it and, from what I can see, it's fabulous.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

So very pretty and so wearable and I love the feather and fan pattern!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello Yotbum: 
I believe the sweater under Amy's scarf is one she shared awhile ago with us. It is from the book "Knitting the chill away" I think it is called,"Color in the snow".

Hope this helps you find what you are looking for.

Cheryl J.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you, Cheryl. I'll look it up.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

So Lovely. I have some perfect yarn waiting for this.


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

What pattern did you use for the sweater you have underneath the Shawl. Would love to knit that one and the shawl.


----------



## Soandsew4 (Sep 15, 2013)

Lee Carlson said:


> What pattern did you use for the sweater you have underneath the Shawl. Would love to knit that one and the shawl.


Look on the previous page, someone posted it for us.


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

Really pretty!


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

This is so beautiful that I may be courageous and start one. Thank you.
Many thanks to the lady who posted the new technology ring. It's incredible. We are living in a new era. YasminaB


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Amy, your scarf is totally gorgeous ! I just adore this. &#9829;


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

very beautiful scarf... made with love for your friend to enjoy.


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

Can someone tell me ...What is mink yarn? The scarf is gorgeous...such great work Amy.


----------



## Soandsew4 (Sep 15, 2013)

One more question for Amy, what did you use for a life line so as not to damage this delicate yarn?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice work - very pretty. Working with mink yarn sounds so luxurious!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

How luxurious! If I ever design a pattern I want to publish, I'm going to ask you to test knit and photograph. Your projects show off the designs much better than many of the pictures I see used in the pattern. Some of that is yarn choice (you have exquisite taste) and the rest is your impeccable knitting.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

ylostn said:


> Can someone tell me ...What is mink yarn? The scarf is gorgeous...such great work Amy.


Mink yarn is spun from the fur of the mink. The animals are not harmed or killed to obtain the fibers... They are brushed (according to the manufacturer's website).

As long as I don't have to be the one to brush those nasty rodents... I'm good with it! Lol. Seriously... They ARE nasty... Can't imagine how they brush them without getting bitten!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Soandsew4 said:


> One more question for Amy, what did you use for a life line so as not to damage this delicate yarn?


I am a very naughty girl... I don't ever use lifelines. I did put markers in between the repeats, so I could see if there was a mistake within 18 stitches. (18 stitch repeat).


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Lee Carlson said:


> What pattern did you use for the sweater you have underneath the Shawl. Would love to knit that one and the shawl.


Here is my posting with the sweater... My favorite to wear!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-202813-1.html


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

ylostn said:


> Can someone tell me ...What is mink yarn? The scarf is gorgeous...such great work Amy.


I did not know about mink yarn, either. There is a site mentioned earlier in this thread to check this out. Very interesting, actually, and worth the trouble.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Simply loucious!


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Gorgeous work, Amy.  I'm sure your friend will love this!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's the help and support that help us all improve our skills. Thank you all.



Ladyabelle said:


> What a lovely lace scarf. Thank you Amy for show and tell, and for Samson402 for your inspirational post too. I love the camaraderie and generosity of KP members. You are all so special.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Be sure to look for machine wash and wear for baby along with the softness. Mama will thank you...and use the blanket more freely.



TendaBrenda52 said:


> THAT IS A VERY PRETTY SCARF,I HOPE I'LL BE ABLE TO DO SOMETHING THAT PRETTY SOON. I WANT TO FIND A BABY PATTERN FOR MY NEW GREATGRANDNIECE SHE'S DUE AROUND THE 20TH OF MARCH THE GRANNY I STARTED WITH WAS NOT ENOUGH AND THE YARN WAS TOO HARD FOR A NEWBORN. WELL ANY WAY I THINK YOUR SCARF LOOKS VERY SOFT AND ELLAGANT NICE JOB!
> :thumbup:


----------



## sgeitz (Sep 19, 2013)

The scarf is lovely, but I would love to have the pattern for the Aran isle poncho. Suzy


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

sgeitz said:


> The scarf is lovely, but I would love to have the pattern for the Aran isle poncho. Suzy


If you are referring to the grey sweater underneath the scarf, the post is here...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-202813-1.html


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

You did a fabulous job, Amy, as always. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Another beauty. The yarn you used shows off the feather and fan stitch to perfection.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

The scarf is lovely and the yarn looks sooooooo soft! Great job as usual! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Very pretty scarf. Don't you just love that yarn. I used it together with shibui silk cloud-silk and mohair- and it was wonderful. Haven't tried it by itself but may need to!


----------

